# Water Temp Before Fish Show Up?



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

What water Temp do you start seeing action along myrtle Beach Surf Such as Whiting, Pomps, maybe Black Drum & Stuff


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting very scattered off piers mid-March, better April 1, blues around mid-late March, Spanish mid-April, best 3rd week of April, big pomps mid-late in April, black drum can be caught 365 but not super common right now. Fish near structure and you can catch them on any trip. 

Surf is typically a bit slower than the deeper water off piers early in the year for whatever reason.

I don't pay much attention to water temp since Springmaid's NOAA station went down. 

Just my .02.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

x2 what Smooth said.

I don't bother surf fishing until water temps are 65 degrees or better. Off the GA coast this 65 degree mark happens typically the last half of March. Usually, spring surf fishing starts getting good first of April and is super hot by mid April and peaking in May. June is good, but by the first of July its over for me. Or when the water temps pass eighty.

Short answer....When surf water temps are 65 to 78 degrees fishing is good!

In spring this temperature window can last 10-12 weeks. In the Fall this window will be shorter, maybe 8-10 weeks. 

Always fish when you can, but I surf fish only when water temps are optimal. Its just better that way.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

All great information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks should be there about time to get some bites Thanks Again


----------

